# Gym rat...



## Northerner (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Chris Hobson (Feb 26, 2022)

Chatting to staff at the Total Fitness gym it emerged that they get loads of people who sign up for a year of gym membership and then don't go at all. I can understand people being like this rat and getting disheartened after a while and giving up. But to commit to a year of payments and then not even give it a try seems crazy. The gym regularly does shorter term specials for those who want to try it out before committing as well.


----------

